
Ask HN: How often do you restart your personal machine? - valid_username
I only restart when there is some update which requires a restart else I&#x27;ll put it to sleep or in standby when not using it.
======
__d
Maybe 5 or 6 times a year for my primary laptop.

So it's an old MacBook Pro, and it gets security patches that require a reboot
sometimes. I'll usually defer them for a few weeks until I'm in a state where
I'm ok to shut everything down.

Other machines, mostly Linux stuff, gets rebooted mostly by accident (ie.
power outage). If there's a security patch that requires a reboot, I'm get
around to that after a few months. I'd guess most things get rebooted about
once a year.

Everything is set to go into sleep / low power mode as much as possible. But I
don't like software which isn't capable of running indefinitely.

------
daly
That depends. My Windows machine gets rebooted about once a week, by
Microsoft, not by me. Microsoft doesn't value my work.

My Linux machine has been up and running since April 2014.

------
capableweb
When I stop using it, I turn it off. And I need to use it, I turn it on. It's
a desktop computer and since it boots in ~1 minute, there is no need for it to
be on unless I have something explicit to do on it.

~~~
self
I hibernate my desktop, unless there's a kernel update. It doesn't boot up any
faster (I have 32 GB of RAM and swap is on a hard drive), but everything is
where I left off.

------
auslegung
Probably once a week on average. Mostly just because I still believe it's good
for the machine, not really sure about the science behind that though. 2015
MacBook Pro if it matters.

------
topicseed
MacBook Pro 15". Probably once every three weeks.

